# parte



## betulina

Hola a tothom,

Quan es té un accident de trànsit, s'ha d'omplir el _parte_, oi? Sabeu d'alguna fórmula catalana per referir-s'hi?...

He vist que a la UdG i a la UPC fan servir "parte", però. 
També hi ha llocs que en diuen "part". 

Amb quina us quedaríeu? És per traduir l'italià "CID".

Moltes gràcies!


----------



## ernest_

En llenguatge administratiu em sona "informe d'incidència", o una cosa semblant.


----------



## Cecilio

Jo també he sentit allò del "el part" com a traducció" del castellà "el parte", però a mi em sona bastant fatal, ja que "el part" en català és més bé "el parto" en castellà. Altres paraules com ara "informe" o "comunicat" són les adequades.


----------



## xupxup

La forma més o menys oficial és "Declaració amistosa d'accident", si més no això és el que diu en el paper que has d'omplir quan tens un accident. Em sembla que en castellà hi diu el mateix, vull dir que la paraula "parte" no hi surt. Però és clar que tothom ho coneix com a parte. Estava pensant que del "parte meteorológico" se'n diu butlletí, però en aquest cas no acaba d'anar bé.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

D'acord amb xupxup, diria _declaració_.


----------



## betulina

Moltes gràcies a tots.


----------



## chics

Hola. Arribo tard però em sembla que la guàrdia urbana aquí fa servir "declaració" de l'atestat, amb accident o sense.


----------



## tamen

Com que no ho ha dit ningú, diré que la forma que jo considero "habitual" és *comunicat* del que sigui. És una solució genèrica, no dic que sigui l'adequada al cas que parlem ara.

Bona nit.


----------



## RIU

tamen said:


> Com que no ho ha dit ningú, diré que la forma que jo considero "habitual" és *comunicat* del que sigui. És una solució genèrica, no dic que sigui l'adequada al cas que parlem ara.
> 
> Bona nit.


 
No ho haguera dit mai, tanmateix ho he trobat a la web dels mossos (al final, a vianants). Molt bona Tamen.


----------



## tamen

Home, potser no ho hagueres dit, però de fet, sense defensar-ho jo aferrissadament, trobo que és una forma bastant neutra de dir allò que en castellà, en general, designen amb el mot "parte" (que més d'una vegada he vist o sentit adaptat sota la forma "part", realment rocambolesca en aquests contextos).


Si ha triomfat "bústia", posem per cas, per què no hauria de prosperar aquest "comnuicat"? I, com vaig dir l'altre dia, no dic pas que s'hagi d'aplicar mecànicament en qualsevol context.

Apa, bon dia als que llegeixin (i als altres, també).


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

I com seria allò del "parte meteorológico"? *Informació meteorològica*, oi? Amb una persona amb qui ens comunicàvem en català, diria que aquesta és l'única paraula que feiem servir en castellà. El dia que no erem junts, m'enviava el "parte" meteo quan anava de camí cap a la feina, i era això, el "parte"


----------



## tamen

Salut, amiga Tradcutora!

Tens raó que "parte" és una mena de cosa (descripció perfecta: "mena de cosa", això realment em sembla intraduïble) que se'ns ha encomanat o enganxat i, com de tantes altres, no ens en sabem estar, perquè ja és part de la nostra pell. Bella qüestió!

Si poguéssim viure sense el castellà (cosa més difícil d'establir que moltes qüestions que ens semblarien elevades), potser ni ho pensaríem i en diríem això o allò, o comunicat o informació o nota o breu o... vés a saber què.

No et pensis ni us penseu que sóc un apòstol infiltrat de l'Institut ni dels comunicats. Simplement deia el que sabia, tot i que sabia que "parte" és una cosa tan inevitable com "carinyu", i què hi vols fer!

Tinc l'hiperdiccionari de la GEC i hi miro "parte" perquè me'n doni les equivalències en castellà. La que ens interessa és aquesta:

*comunicat* m Report breu de notícies urgent, especialment de caràcter militar, judicial o polític, generalment fet per l’autoritat superior. 
 parte 
 Comunicat de guerra, parte de guerra. 


No sé què afegir-hi... Tens raó, però és una raó fotuda i no sé si m'hi ajupo. Jo procuro no ser un lletraferit militant n un diccionari parlant, sinó parlar com parlavenel meu pare o el meu avi, però llimant per aquí i per allà (el meu pare tenia un català boníssim, però ben carregat de "cubus", "cenicerus", "cigarrillus" i tot el que vulguis), de manera que el català que gasto  no sigui un pur producte de la normalització que ens engalten o ens enxufen pertot arreu.

I això és el que puc dir.

I repeteixo: salut, a la Traductora i altres lectors possibles.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

tamen said:


> salut, a la Traductora i altres lectors possibles.


 
Gràcies, Tamen. Sí que tens raó: _parte_ té un què que no té equivalent en la nostra llengua. 

En el cas que us comentava de la meteorologia, trobo que no és el mateix dir _"parte" metereològic_ que _informació meteorològica_: el _parte_ té aquest matís de reiteració (és a dir: se n'emet un, sabent que més tard en vindrà un altre), mentre que la _informació_ pot ser més puntual.

Ai, llàstima que no tinguem el nostre Homenot Pla viu, altrament li podríem enviar una carta al Mas demanant-li que en digués la seva...


----------



## betulina

Hola,

És veritat que costa trobar un bon equivalent a aquesta paraula. En el que cas d'un accident de trànsit potser el més adequat és "declaració", que deia en xupxup que diu en el paper, o "comunicat" que diuen els Mossos a la web. 
El cas és que en el meu text ho necessito dir de la manera més "habitual/natural/col·loquial" possible i... només em surt "parte"...  (El tema del "carinyu" també el trauré, Tamen! )

M'ha sorprès, però, que "parte" amb aquest sentit no figura, o almenys no ho he sabut veure, en el DRAE. 

Gràcies a tots!


----------



## tamen

betulina said:


> Hola,
> 
> 
> M'ha sorprès, però, que "parte" amb aquest sentit no figura, o almenys no ho he sabut veure, en el DRAE.
> 
> Gràcies a tots!




Betulina i Traductora, bona nit.

Veig que al DRAE sí que apareix aquell "parte".

* 20.     * m. Escrito, ordinariamente breve, que por el correo o por otro medio cualquiera se envía a alguien para darle aviso o noticia urgente.

* 21.     * m. Comunicación de cualquier clase transmitida por telégrafo, teléfono, radiotelevisión, etc. _Parte de guerra._ _Parte meteorológico.

_Diria que si no ens en sabem sortir, és perquè ja ho tenim coll avall i, de fet, no ho volem dir d'una altra manera. Jo ho veig diferent de solucions artificioses com ara "maquinari" i "programari", que quan van ser proposades, no vaig creure que arribessin enlloc, perquè hardware i software ja són termes que sap tothom (o almenys tothom que sap què és "maquinari").

Aquí, _si no fos_ que el castellà ja ens està bé, ho resoldríem amb completa autonomia i llibertat. No sé com ho diuen en francès, anglès, alemany o italià, però si resultava (que no és el cas) que a la ràdio sempre haguéssim sentit "nota meteorològica", "breu meteorològic", "avís meteorològic" o qualsevol altra cosa, ara no patiríem per aquesta menudència.

No crec que el cas mereixi el temps que amb tan bon humor hi dediquem. Però és un fet que si no en parlem n en traurem el desllorigador.

I ja espero _delerós_ (agafeu-m'ho _cum grano salis) _el "carinyu" o "carinyo"...! Si no fos part d'aquest patrimoni estrany, ni en parlaríem.

Tornem-hi, doncs.


----------



## betulina

tamen said:


> Veig que al DRAE sí que apareix aquell "parte".
> 
> * 20.     * m. Escrito, ordinariamente breve, que por el correo o por otro medio cualquiera se envía a alguien para darle aviso o noticia urgente.
> 
> * 21.     * m. Comunicación de cualquier clase transmitida por telégrafo, teléfono, radiotelevisión, etc. _Parte de guerra._ _Parte meteorológico.
> _



Bona nit, Tamen, 

Sí, per mi aquesta definició recull el que dèieu del "parte meteorológico", però no ho acabo de relacionar amb el que es fa quan tens un petit accident de trànsit. Jo no condueixo, però diria que per "parte" s'entén el paper que s'omple. Potser és la definició n.20? No ho tinc clar...


----------



## tamen

Betulina, vols dir que  l'accepció 20 del DRAE
*
20.     * m. Escrito, ordinariamente breve, que por el correo o por otro medio cualquiera se envía a alguien para darle aviso o noticia urgente.

no satisfà, inclou o pot incloure aquella "nota ràpida, declaració o comunicat"?

En català, qualsevol de les fórmules que han sortit aquí em sembla bona, perquè no conté cap dificulat i és entenedora.

Si és per la traducció que deies que fas, no crec que això et presenti un problema greu.


----------



## betulina

No, cap problema, gràcies.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> En el cas que us comentava de la meteorologia, trobo que no és el mateix dir _"parte" metereològic_ que _informació meteorològica_: el _parte_ té aquest matís de reiteració (és a dir: se n'emet un, sabent que més tard en vindrà un altre), mentre que la _informació_ pot ser més puntual.


 
Perdoneu l'autocita, però tinc curiositat si vosaltres també ho veieu així.



tamen said:


> No sé com ho diuen en francès, anglès, alemany o italià, però si resultava (que no és el cas) que a la ràdio sempre haguéssim sentit "nota meteorològica", "breu meteorològic", "avís meteorològic" o qualsevol altra cosa, ara no patiríem per aquesta menudència.
> 
> 
> I ja espero _delerós_ (agafeu-m'ho _cum grano salis) _el "carinyu" o "carinyo"...! Si no fos part d'aquest patrimoni estrany, ni en parlaríem.


 
En anglès sol ser _report_, per a gairebé tots els casos. Em sona que en els anys setanta fins i tot hi havia un grup de rock-fusió anomenat _Weather Report_.

Pel que fa al "carinyu": per a mi sempre havia estat una paraula que associava a les venedores de mercat (fins que l'individu que em passava els "partes" també m'ho va començar a dir: així que ja van dues castellanades!)

Bon vespre tingueu!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Xerrant l'altre dia mon pare va deixar anar "*part* meteorològic"...


----------



## RIU

Doncs el tema es extens, ahir vaig veure a un document del Departament de Medi Anbient i Habitatge _...presentar el *part* de treball_.


----------

